# New to lecce



## latfla (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi, am a retired Cuban American teacher from Miami via Puerto Rico that just moved to Lecce. I originally joined the Forum a couple of years ago when I was planning on making the move to Italy. Am by Lecce's city center. Would love to meet people in my area for coffee and nice conversation. Thanks, Xose


----------

